# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΤΗΛΕΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΣ PC girder

## D-NAME

Ρε Παιδια πως δουλευει το girder ποιο plug in πρεπει να κατεβασω κ απο που? Κατεβαζω το sfh κ δεν δουλευει η σελιδα. Αν ειναι αυτο μπορει καποιος να μου το στειλει?
D-NAME@FREEMAILGR 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## gsmaster

Εδώ υπάρχουν όλα -> http://www.hlektronika.gr/pafiledb/p...ion=file&id=26

----------


## D-NAME

Ευχαριστω πολυ gsmaster.

----------


## D-NAME

Δοστε κ Καμια πληροφορια για τις ρυθμισεις.

----------


## dmitspan

χαίρετε,
δε ξέρω αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά, αλλα το girder είναι πρόγραμμα που μέσω μιας συσκευής υπερύθρων που μπαίνει σε μια port του υπολογιστή, μπορεί να δεχτεί εντολές από τηλεχειριστήριο, έτσι; Κατέβασα τη σχετική έκδοση που βρίσκετα στα forums. Χρειάζεται το δικό του κύκλωμα/κατασκευή ή μπορεί να δεχθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο εύρος τύπων δεκτών; Εγώ έχω ένα USB IrDA, μάρκα δε λέει το κουτί, γράφει μόνο WBT-3052 και το είχα πάρει κυρίως για το κινητό. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέσω του Girder;
Μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του αν βοηθάνε:

- Supports FIR and SIR
- Supports external IrDA Physical Layer Link Specification Version 1.3 compliant transceivers
- Supports both single-path and dual-path IrDA transceivers
- Memory mapped IrDA buffer for dynamic buffer management
- DMA data transfer scheme betwwn IrDA Tx/Rx buffer and USB Rx/Tx buffer for maximum

να'στε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## aggelopas

Μπορεις να ανοιξεις τον υπολογιστη απο αποσταση με αυτο?

----------


## D-NAME

Οχι γιατι το προγραμμα πρεπει να τρεχει εκεινη την ωρα στον υπολογιστη. ο οποιος φυσικα πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτος.

----------


## gsmaster

> χαίρετε,
> δε ξέρω αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά, αλλα το girder είναι πρόγραμμα που μέσω μιας συσκευής υπερύθρων που μπαίνει σε μια port του υπολογιστή, μπορεί να δεχτεί εντολές από τηλεχειριστήριο, έτσι; Κατέβασα τη σχετική έκδοση που βρίσκετα στα forums. Χρειάζεται το δικό του κύκλωμα/κατασκευή ή μπορεί να δεχθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο εύρος τύπων δεκτών; Εγώ έχω ένα USB IrDA, μάρκα δε λέει το κουτί, γράφει μόνο WBT-3052 και το είχα πάρει κυρίως για το κινητό. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέσω του Girder;





Όχι γιατί οι υπέρυθρες που έχεις είναι πομποδεκτής IrDA που δουλεύει με διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο απ΄ότι τα κοινά τηλεχειριστήρια. Άπ όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον.


Άσχετο, διάβαζα αυτές τις μέρες σε ένα περιοδικό για ένα πρόγραμμα που μπορούσες με τηλεχειριστήριο και δέκτη κάρτας TV να χρησιμοποιήσεις για winamp, κτλ...

----------


## dmitspan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dmitspan
> 
> χαίρετε,
> δε ξέρω αν το έχω καταλάβει καλά, αλλα το girder είναι πρόγραμμα που μέσω μιας συσκευής υπερύθρων που μπαίνει σε μια port του υπολογιστή, μπορεί να δεχτεί εντολές από τηλεχειριστήριο, έτσι; Κατέβασα τη σχετική έκδοση που βρίσκετα στα forums. Χρειάζεται το δικό του κύκλωμα/κατασκευή ή μπορεί να δεχθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο εύρος τύπων δεκτών; Εγώ έχω ένα USB IrDA, μάρκα δε λέει το κουτί, γράφει μόνο WBT-3052 και το είχα πάρει κυρίως για το κινητό. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέσω του Girder;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ναι πρέπει να ισχύει αυτό, το πήρε και μένα το μάτι μου κάπου αλλού

----------


## Lykos1986

Ποιο περιοδικό;;; Περισσότερες πληροφορίες;;;

----------


## triplex

αν εχεις οποιοδηποτε τηλεχειρηστηριο με το δεκτη του και ξερεις το μοντελο του σας το πιστοποιω εγω οτι με μια απλη αναζητηση στο google 100000000000000000% θα βρεις τροπο να το χρησιμποποεις και για αλλους σκοπους..... Εγω που ειχα την WinTv της Hauppage βρηκα ενα αρχειο μεσα στο Windows directory irremote.ini απο εκει μπορουσες να αλλαξεις τις λειτουργιες του καθε κουμπιου!

----------


## xqtr

Γνωριζει καποιος, καποιο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο δεκτη IR που να δουλευει με το Girder? και να βρισκετε ευκολα στην αγορα... αυτα που υπαρχουν στο link δεν τα γνωριζει κανεις...

----------


## gsmaster

> Γνωριζει καποιος, καποιο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο δεκτη IR που να δουλευει με το Girder? και να βρισκετε ευκολα στην αγορα... αυτα που υπαρχουν στο link δεν τα γνωριζει κανεις...




To TSOP17xx υπάρχει. Όπου xx βάζεις την συχνότητα που έιναι το τηλεχεριστήριο που έχεις (30, 38 ή 40 σε khz) ή παίρνεις όποιο βρείς και δοκιμάζεις διαφορα τηλεχειρηστήρια. Υπάρχει στην αγορά αλλά δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο. Χρησιμοποιείται σαν δέκτης σε τηλεοράσεις - video - ραδιόφωνα και άλλα. Αν δεν το βρείς με τον συγκεκριμένο κωδικό ζήτα δέκτη υπερύθρων για τηλεόραση και ίσως βρείς κάποιο παρόμοιο. Μην σου δώσουν φωτοδίοδο ή φωτοαντίσταση υπερύθρου δεν κάνει τίποτα. Κοίτα να έχει 3 ποδαράκια.

----------


## xqtr

Thanx... Ελπιζω να βρω κατι καταλληλο...  :Smile:

----------


## Lykos1986

Τώρα τελευταία το Girder ή μάλλον η πλακέτα του μου δημιουργεί μερικά προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται στο Winamp. Ενώ παίζει μουσική κάνει μερικά κομπιάσματα, ξέρετε μερικές στιγμιαίες συγκρατήσεις της μουσικής. Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατάλαβα ότι ο αισθητήρας ήταν αυτός που δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα και σαν αποτέλεσμα το εμφάνιζε στο πρόγραμμα μουσικής. Αφού τον άλλαξα με έναν καινούριο τα προβλήματα μειώθηκαν κατά πολύ αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα. Να τον ξανά αλλάξω ή να κάνω τίποτα άλλο;;; Λέτε να βάλω κανένα πυκνωτή ή κάτι τέτοιο;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Τα "κομπιάσματα" που λές είναι τυχαία, ή γίνονται μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο τηλεχειριστήριο? Μόνο στο winamp σου κάνει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Lykos1986

Από ότι κατάλαβα μόνο στο Winamp κάνει το κόμπιασμα. Δεν το κάνει όταν στέλνω μια εντολή από το τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά στο ξαφνικό. Το έστρεψα προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις μήπως και πιάνει τίποτα σήματα από καμία πηγή φωτός, αλλά και πάλι δεν στέκει αφού είναι στο φάσμα των υπερύθρων. Πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα και αυτός ο αισθητήρας που πήρα γιατί αν τον πιέσω λίγο το πρόβλημα εμφανίζετε. Λες και έχει μια ψυχρή κόλληση είναι…

----------


## gsmaster

Βάλε ένα led στην έξοδο του δέκτη και στην γείωση με μια αντίσταση και παρακολούθα το όταν σου κάνει το πρόβλημα αν ανάβει. Αν δεν ανάβει, τότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στον δέκτη.

----------


## Lykos1986

Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω. Με αυτήν την λογική όμως θα έπρεπε να ανάβει και το εικονίδιο στο tray των windows.

----------


## RoulisXtreme

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!΄Εχω μιο απορία σχετικά με το κύκλωμα τηλεχειρισμού.
Πήγα σε ένα μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικών και πήρα ένα TSOP1730.Ο ηλεκτρονικός όμως μου είπε πως το σχέδιο είναι λάθος και δεν πρόκειται να δουλεψει λόγω ελλειψης ενεργών στοιχείων.Το θέμα είναι οτί τελικά δεν δούλεψε.Τι συμβαίνει?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει το control μου?
Είναι ένα Phontic URC22-9A.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι λάθος η συχνότητα στην οποία εκπέμπω?

Επίσης,έχω ενα τηλεκοντρόλ ΜΑΧ10 JR20E και ένα αντίστοιχο RF δέκτη που συνδέεται στην RS232.Δουλεύουν με το πρωτόκολλο Χ10.
Το girder μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με αυτές τις συσκευές?  :Help:   :Hammer:

----------


## gsmaster

Ο ηλεκτρονικός δεν θα έχει υπόψη του πώς δουλευει το TSOP. Στην έξοδό του δίνει παλμούς πλάτους 5V που είναι αρκετά για να περάσουν στην σειριακή χωρίς καμιά ενίσχυση (από ενεργά στοιχεία).

Το πιο πιθανο είναι να μην κάνει το τηλεχειριστήριό σου. Επίσης πρόσεξε και τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο girder και στο Plugin. 

Κάπου είχα δεί ένα pdf της Vishay που έλεγε για το ποια TSOP υποστηρίζουν ποιά προτόκολλά. 

Όσο για το αν το girder μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με το ΜΑΧ10 JR20E δες μήπως λέει κάτι στο επίσημο site http://www.girder.nl/ (απ'ότι είδα κάτι λέει αλλά θέλει registration, και τέτοια ώρα...)

----------


## xqtr

Υπαρχει αναλογο κυκλωμα που εκτος απο το να δεχετε σηματα να μπορει να στελνει κιολας? Ωστε να μπορεις μεσω υπολογιστη να ελεγχεις αλλες συσκευες?

----------


## gphil

Καλησπερα! Μηπως θα μπορουσε να μου πει καποιος πως προγραματιζεται ενα τηλεχειριστηριο phontic URC22-9A? θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω σε  tv.  :Idea:

----------


## xqtr

Ξερει καποιος κανενα μαγαζι στην Αθηνα που να εχει το TSOP? Ψαχνω αλλα δεν βρισκω....  :frown:

----------


## RoulisXtreme

gphil, τι μάρκα είναι η τηλεόραση που θέλεις να χειριστείς;

xqtr,Tsop εγώ βρήκα σε ένα μαγαζί στην Πέτρου Ράλλη, στο ύψος του Πνευματικού Κέντρου Νικαίας.Κοντά στο περιβολάκι δηλαδή.

----------


## Danza

Παιδιά έχω ενα detector μονο που ειναι απο καρτα τηλεόρασης Crypto, αυτό αμα το συνδέσω στην κατασκευή και βάλω ενα κοντρόλ απο hi fi sony θα λειτουργήσει? ή πρέπει να μπούν μονο τα detectors που αναφέρωνται στην κατασκευή?

----------


## gsmaster

Δοκίμασε μπορεί να κάνει

----------


## Danza

το girder ομως που μπορω να το βρω? το mail μου ειναι αυτο Thunder18@pathfinder.gr αν το εχει καποιος και μπορει ας μου το στειλει... ευχαριστω

----------


## Danza

Καλησπερα, σαν δεκτη εβαλα ενα detector απο καρτα tv της crypto, το θεμα είναι οτι το Girder μόλις πάω να κάνω εκκίνηση μου πετάει το εξής μηνυματάκι: Can't open comport κάπως ετσι αν θυμάμαι καλά. και σαν τηλεχιριστήριο είχα ενα της Sony απο ενα Ηi-Fi (μοντέλο κοντρολ: RM-SR10AV) Ξέρει κανεις γιατι δεν λειτουργεί το πρόγραμμα? το detector το εχω συνδέσει στην Com2
γιατι στην Com1 βρίσκεται το μόντεμ.
Αν χρειάζεται και κατι αλλο πχ plugin ή αν κανω κάπου εγω λάθος ας με ενημερωσει κάποιος.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gsmaster

Η σειριακή που έχεις βάλει τον δέκτη είναι ήδη ανοιχτή από το πρόγραμμα της κάρτας TV και δεν μπορεί το girder να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτήν. Κλέισε το πρόγραμμα της κάρτας, ή βάλτο να ψάχνει για τον δέκτη σε άλλη θύρα.

Φαντάζομαι να έβαλες το Igor Plugin σωστά.

----------


## Danza

το igor το plugin το εχω βάλει σωστα... οπότε ειναι απο την καρτα tv θα την βγαλω εντελώς μιας και εχει κατι προβληματα και δε δουλευει σωστα... θα σας ενημερώσω μεχρι νεοτέρας ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Λοιπιν παιδες εντοπισα το πρόβλημα... ανοιγει η σηριακή αλλα το προβλημα ειναι σε κάποιο plugin δηλαδη αμα παω στις ριθμίσεις και δώ τα plugins, 3 απο ολα ειναι κόκκινα και τα υπόλοιπα ειναι πρασινα στη λίστα.... τωρα η απορία μου μήπως καποιο plugin εχει πρόβλημα? γιατι αν απενεργοποιήσω αυτα τα 3  και πατήσω ενεργοποίηση συσκευών εισόδου δεν μου βγάζει το "cannot open comport" αλλα δε δουλέυει χωρίς αυτα και οταν τα ενεργοποιησω τα plugin μου πεταει παλι το μυνηματακι που προειπα...
αν κανω καποιο λάθος στις ριθμίσεις ας το κανει κάποιος print screen και να μου το στειλει εδω: Thunder18@pathfinder.gr για να δω τις ριθμίσεις μήπως δε το εχω ριθμίσει σωστα.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## gsmaster

Στις ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να είναι μόνο το igor plugin τικαρισμένο. Το επιλέγεις και αριστερά ενεργοποιείται ένα κουμπί που λέει ρυθμίσεις. Εκεί, ορίζεις την σειριακή, και ποιό πιν της είναι η είσοδος του σήματος.

----------


## furtune

θα βοηθούσατε πολύ

----------


## gsmaster

> θα βοηθούσατε πολύ



αν δεν μας πείς πώς να βοηθήσουμε?

----------

